# Lumbar facet arthropathy ICD 9



## rjenn86 (Feb 18, 2013)

How would you code, Lumbar facet arthropathy? I was looking at 721.3 from previous posts but dictation doesnt state spondylosis at all. Thank you.


----------



## teridmac (Mar 7, 2013)

716.98


----------



## talitha82 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Lumbar Facet Arthopathy*

We choose to use 721.3. If you use the ICD-9 book, and look up Arthropathy, it also says to 'see Arthritis' in which case you can go to Arthritis and find Lumbar, which states 721.3. 

Also, here are some links to pages where I have found 721.3 listed with Lumbar Facet Arthopathy as one of the descriptions: 

http://www.icd9data.com/2012/Volume1/710-739/720-724/721/721.3.htm
 (Look under 721.3 alternative terminology)

http://5minuteconsult.com/disease-condition/600947/cervical-and-lumbar-facet-arthropathy-codes

Hope that helps!


----------



## moodymom (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree w/talitha82


----------



## lolalauer@comcast.net (Sep 4, 2015)

*Lumbar Facet Arthropathy*

Per ICD9 book, at the beginning of Chapter 13.  It states "Arthropathies and related disorders 710-719 with an exclusion note that states disorders of spine (720.0-724.9).

In my opinion, 721.3 is appropriate.

Hope that helps.


----------

